# Finger mullet for flatties?



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Found a nice spot to load up on small finger mullet. I know bull minnows are preferred bait for flatties, just wondering if anyone has ever tried finger mullet?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

BrakeTurnAccelerate said:


> Found a nice spot to load up on small finger mullet. I know bull minnows are preferred bait for flatties, just wondering if anyone has ever tried finger mullet?


Just as good in my opinion.


----------



## circlehook69 (Apr 23, 2010)

_*Honestly I'd rather use finger mullet.

*_


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Finger mullet work great, even better in some cases than bull minnows. They just aren't as hardy, you can throw a bull minnow all day and put him back in the livewell and he'll be good as new.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

They work as do many other baits .Fish with what you can find ,but I'm on the bullminnow bus ...they don't die after two or three flatties....I caught some one time ...rode out to the woods and caught 10 bass one afternoon on them....
EVERY predator fish that swims will eat a mullet.....I read that somewhere,lol.......


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

circlehook69 said:


> _*Honestly I'd rather use finger mullet.
> 
> *_


Better net a BUNCH of them as they often will die after just a few retrieves, but I'd use them over bull minnows any day...However, this past weekend, the flatties wouldn't touch them, they were hitting shrimp so go figure...


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks guys. Going to try this weekend.


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*finger mullet*

so where are some good places to net some finger mullet in P'cola


----------



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

*regular mullet*

How about a place to net fregular mullet P'cola bay for fish bait


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Not sure. I found mine in Baldwin...

Only place I've ever seen finger mullet in Florida was Big Lagoon around the boat ramp. As for regular mullet? Pretty much any grass beds will be holding mullet. If you don't have a boat, hit up the boat ramps, I've always found mullet around them.


----------



## DarthWader50 (Jul 24, 2012)

Where in Baldwin are you able to find bait? I'm on the eastern shore and have trouble finding any consistently, and tired of buying live shrimp...


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Probably in the same area where you risk netting a gator if I had my guess.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

DarthWader50 said:


> Where in Baldwin are you able to find bait? I'm on the eastern shore and have trouble finding any consistently, and tired of buying live shrimp...


Live bait moves around a ton. Last week when I found Finger Mullet and schools of 2-4" Croakers and Bay Anchovies, I was netting off of the west side of the Weeks Bay boat ramp, on the two drainage(?) extensions. There's a TON of rocks off of them, so unless you're familiar with the landscape, you're bound to catch a rock. I haven't ever really tried on the east side of the ramp... Big mullet off the south wall, also. 

We were also at West Pass this past weekend and there were HUGE schools of LY (Herring) and a few Menhaden hanging around. :thumbsup:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need to find those finger mullet during the winter for the stripers!


----------

